# ........



## Claymore (23 Jan 2016)

.......


----------



## martinka (23 Jan 2016)

Another excellent one, Brian. I don't know how you manage to keep turning them out. Makes the plywood cat I cut today look pretty mundane.


----------



## Cordy (23 Jan 2016)

Exquisite =D>


----------



## blackrodd (23 Jan 2016)

=D> Perfect!


----------



## AES (23 Jan 2016)

Superb Claymore =D> 

We're lucky enough to have them frequently flying low over our house and they look so regal & majestic in flight. Your work has really done them justice.

AES


----------



## Buffalo Chas (23 Jan 2016)

Another fantastic piece Brian. Beautiful.

Charley


----------



## bobman (24 Jan 2016)

Another very nice piece Brian have you done the owl yet


----------



## beganasatree (24 Jan 2016)

Hi Brian,
Another work of art from a true CRAFTSMEN .I saw some of your work for sale and going by the other Intarsia on the site you have no competition.

Peter.


----------



## Claymore (24 Jan 2016)

........


----------



## Alexam (25 Jan 2016)

Hi Brian, that's a real beauty. How many pieces in that one please.
Malcolm


----------



## gilljc (25 Jan 2016)

absolutely stunning


----------



## Claymore (13 Apr 2016)

.....


----------



## bodgerbaz (14 Apr 2016)

Excellent result Brian. It's a wonderful feeling to know that people like your work so much that they pay good money for it. Well done.


----------



## AES (14 Apr 2016)

Very well done Brian. I can well understand your nervousness going in to the Visitor Centre to sell stuff the first time round (and that's NOT a comment for you personally, I think many of us would feel more than a little circumspect making such an approach the first time round! - I know I would) so you must be feeling doubly-pleased with yourself now - not only have others recognised the quality and artistry of your work but complete strangers have been willing to actually buy it!

=D> =D> 

More power to your elbow Sir, and let's hope that the village silly person's workshop continues to produce such high quality art for many moons to come.

AES

And a P.S. Don't forget to continue sharing with us here please.


----------



## Claymore (17 Apr 2016)

.........


----------



## AES (17 Apr 2016)

Blimey Claymore, that's going to be some size!

Re printing out at whatever size you want/need, if you look on Matthias Wandell's site (link below) he offers for sale a software program which he claims will enable you to print out at any size you like, AND taking account of whatever distortions your own printer may produce, and whatever size paper you're using. I haven't tried that myself but from all that he says it sounds pretty useful if you have that sort of need, and as I remember, it isn't all that expensive (about 10 or 15 dollars I think). Maybe worth a look?

Link: http://woodgears.ca/

Also, as printers are so cheap these days, you MAY want to think about buying an inkjet printer capable of handling A3 paper as well as the normal A4 - the paper is of course twice the area, so ideal for your "BIG Kite". In my professional life I did have such a need and still have an HP CP1700 which was at the time pretty cheap. I doubt that particular model is still available (mine is YEARS old!) but I guess a quick Google will uncover A3-capable models from all the usual manufacturers, and as I say, must be pretty cheap these days.

HTH, & good luck with it anyway.

Krgds
AES


----------



## Claymore (17 Apr 2016)

.......


----------



## Cinimod (17 Apr 2016)

That looks really impressive but excuse what might be a stupid question. What's the difference between this and marquetry?..................dom


----------



## Claymore (18 Apr 2016)

.......


----------



## AES (18 Apr 2016)

Good explanation Claymore. But at that size you must admit that it sounds like a combination of "performance art" and civil engineering! :wink: 

Look forward to seeing the result - are they going to hire a crane to install it?

Anyway, congratulations on winning such a prestigious commission.

AES


----------



## Claymore (18 Apr 2016)

...........


----------



## toysandboats (18 Apr 2016)

Stunning and so delighted for the recognition you are getting. We know you're very talented and skilful, other non-woodies just take longer to realise excellence when they see it.

David


----------



## scrimper (19 Apr 2016)

Only just noticed this thread, what a fantastic piece of work. You must be very proud of it.


----------



## AES (19 Apr 2016)

@Claymore:

QUOTE:
we will probably fly the giant Kite to deliver it or hire one of those gert big Russian transporter planes lol
UNQUOTE:

Whatever mate, just don't forget the (unwritten) Forum rule - "no pix and it didn't 'appen".  

AES


----------

